Ask HN: Is there a cryptocurrency-centric version of Hacker News? - jeffbarg
======
pranay01
Reddit is the place for crypto discussions. Though you may want to avoid coin
specific subreddits like r/Bitcoin etc. as they don't tolerate any discussion
negative to the respective tokens but more general subreddits like
r/Cryptocurrency (as @jxub mentioned) and r/Blockchain are good places to
start

------
jxub
Probably r/CryptoCurrency could be considered one.

